# Sherwin Scott deceased.



## Ironwood (Sep 25, 2007)

I have just learned that Sherwin Scott died this morning February 7th, 2013 of a heart attack.
To his wife and friends you have my condolences.

Regards,
Daniel Shnitka


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm sorry! My condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

We are so very sad to hear of the passing of our friend Sherwin, he was a very nice man and had a good eye for dog talent. Our condolences to his family and to those that knew him


Clint and Mary Kent Mallari

Bon Mallari


----------



## RJW (Jan 8, 2012)

Terrible news and condolences go out to family and friends. He and his dogs have definitely made their mark in retriever history.


----------



## Alain (Dec 9, 2005)

OUF!!!!
My deepest condolences to family and friends.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Very sorry to hear this. My condolonces to his friends and family.


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

Thank you Sherwin for your indelible imprint on the Retriever world . Condolences to the family. Godspeed .


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

i am so grieved to hear of Mr. Scott's passing. He was always kind to me in our correspondence. 

Sherwin as always, thanks for my dog.


----------



## RetrieversONLINE (Nov 24, 2005)

Sherwin was well-known on both sides of the border for his very successful competition in field trials. His passion for his dogs was truly great and he had multiple National Champions to his credit. We always enjoyed competing against him and sharing stories about greatdogs and great tests.


Our condolences to Sondra 

Dennis and Fiona


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

RIP... Not only a very accomplished Retriever man, for those of you that are big game hunters... Sherwin was one of the more accomplished big game hunters on the planet. Especially in regard to the mountain species.... Sheep and goats of the world.


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

I was very lucky to get to attend a seminar at Mike's with Sherwin when I first got into the game and spent several weeks with him over the past years pre-national training with him. His knowledge of dogs is well know by all but what was really interesting to me was his stories of big game hunting. He was "Been There Done That Guy" he was passionate about hunting all over the world he had the big five in Africa many times over, the Grand Slam of Sheep, all the plains game. But to hear him talk about his greatest love of hunting Coues Deer in Mexico would make any one who loves to hunt get excited. He said hunting a B&C Coues Buck was the greatest challenge on the planet.
He called me in late June of 11 and again in 12 and we spoke about nationals and just how tough they were. He was a very passionate driven individual in everything he decided to pursue. My thoughts and prayers go out Sondra and family.
Chad


----------



## greg magee (Oct 24, 2007)

I heard that Clint Swingle just recently passed as well.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*

Thoughts and prayers to the family and friends.

The Homburg's*


----------



## Sammy1 (Jan 7, 2008)

I was fortunate to meet Sherwin on a Duck and Goose hunting trip to Alberta several years ago. Had known whom he was from the coverage of Mac but had never met the man. A very nice individual that knew a hell of a lot about dogs and training. Spent several hours talking and came away from that conversation with a new , deeper understanding of just exactly what dogs and dog training was all about. The retriever community has lost another. Thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Criquetpas (Sep 14, 2004)

I have judged him on more then one occasion. He will be missed. Condolences to his family.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

He will be missed by his family to be sure. But he will be missed by the sport as well.

He was a major contributor on the high end.


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

My condolences to the family.


----------



## Lpgar (Mar 31, 2005)

Sad news for the sport for sure.....My condolences to Sondra and His family. Enjoyed the time I spent with Sherwin alot. Lots of wonderful stories and successes in a live large life.

Gar


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Sincere condolences to his family and friends.

Marty & Lesa Dauphin


----------



## canuckkiller (Apr 16, 2009)

Sherwin N. Scott -

The invisible tie that binds us all is his degree of commitment and the camaraderie 
reflected by Sherwin's involvement in the retriever field trial game.
That has set the bar high and earned respect from us all.

William D. Connor


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

Scotty via Lean Mack changed the sport. He was intense about evrything he did. One of my pleasures was being there to congratulate him when he won the Canadian National Ameture and seeing the look of surprise on his face and how happy he was. Nice memory. Suprised more haven't noted his passing. He was one of a kind.

Bill


----------



## Glenn Norton (Oct 23, 2011)

I considered Sherwin a friend. To Sondra and all Sherwin's family and friends, our heartfelt condolences.

Glenn and Ilham


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

moonstonelabs said:


> *Scotty via Lean Mack changed the sport*. He was intense about evrything he did. One of my pleasures was being there to congratulate him when he won the Canadian National Ameture and seeing the look of surprise on his face and how happy he was. Nice memory. *Suprised more haven't noted his passing*. He was one of a kind.
> 
> Bill


I don't think people realize that Mr Scott had the imprint on the retriever world and literally changed the lineage of labs..Everyone out there that has Lean Mac in their pedigree, owes Sherwin a tip of the hat..His impact on the game will be felt for generations to come..I wonder how many Lean Mac straws are still in existence ? I did not know Sherwin like my brother did but he was a very nice man, and enjoyed talking to him about Guide just before he went big on the scene...


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

I am very sorry to hear of the passing of Sherwin Scott. I Know the retriever world is very sad and many that are feeling his loss, do not post on here.
I was very fortunate to get to know him. His zest for competition was contagious.
His impact was huge and he was currently researching ways of trying to bring in new blood to the field trial game and was working with many on this endeavor. He will be greatly missed.


----------



## David Eaton (Feb 24, 2005)

I was very fortunate to get to know Sherwin. I purchase Pasha and Shaka from him. I was invited to his ranch. I wish I had of gone and visited him.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

My deepest condolences to all who knew and loved Sherwin. He certainly made his mark on our sport and our breedings via Lean Mac and his passion for the game.

Chris


----------



## Ironwood (Sep 25, 2007)

A testament to Sherwin was any dog he had, it did not live its life in a dog box on a pro's truck. He selected his pro's with as much care as he did his dogs. To my knowledge he has been one of the few people interviewed on CBC Radio (Canada's national broadcast public radio) and the only person to be interviewed about a particular big game hunt. It was really great to listen to him express the work involved in getting into postion and the reverence he had for wildlife.
When he was in the high country in Canada on the trial circuit we talked fly fishing, which trophy lakes, what patterns and dogs. We touched on big game hunting but the conversation never really went anywhere as I had little to offer as my hunting of herbivores/ungulates was limited to Columbia Blacktail. I did take away one aspect of Sherwin; it was that he never bragged about his successes.

On the issue of politics he regarded himself as an independent. He explained to me his take on the current financial situation in the US. He discussed in detail the differnt housing laws and their respective dates of passage through congress from 1947 to the present. All that in the time we have on our hands when the action slows down in the field at a trial?

He was much more than a good dog man.


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

Ironwood,, Very nice tribute.

I never met Mr. Scott but, did talk to him on the phone a few times in the '90s.

I used one of his dogs for a stud a couple of times and he was always available and willing to talk to me...

A true gentleman and scholar ......My condolences to his family


----------



## lghare (Mar 20, 2010)

I did not know Sherwin very well, saw him at some trials in the US and most recently I got to spend a little time chatting with him at our Canadian National Open this past September. He took us out for dinner and took time to come to talk with all of us. A beautiful dog, a beautiful win. To his family and friends My deepest sympathies.
Lorraine Hare
Topend Retrievers, Ontario Canada


----------



## Elcie (Feb 13, 2013)

One reason we were happy to sell Guide to Sherwin, we knew he would have Guide in the house and take him hunting and take him to the retriever limits- the big trials and the big hunts- though Guide loved any hunt!


----------

